# House Building



## sdust (Jan 27, 2013)

For those who know me, you know that since 2007 I have been traveling back and forth from Colorado to Oklahoma. I leave my husband, Mike, of 32 years for 6 months of the year to come to Oklahoma. In April I head back to Colorado at that time I only see him on weekends. It has been hard but my back and forth journey ends this year. Mike retires this year and we have started the house build on our 37 acres in Canon City. I am so very excited and would like to post pictures of the progress of the build. When we started this adventure I had a very hard time and my husband always said, “This is the price we pay for our dream” and he was so very right. I hope you enjoy my house building journey with me. Thanks for letting me tell my story! Debbie Goad


----------



## Lil Eowyn (Jan 27, 2013)

Thats wonderful! Its lookin good -- Congrats on the knew house! =)


----------



## REO (Jan 27, 2013)

Oh Debbie! How wonderful!!!! Your place is beautiful and I'm so glad all_ that_ is at an end and your new happy phase is finally starting! CONGRATS!


----------



## Boss Mare (Jan 27, 2013)

Very exciting!


----------



## Debby - LB (Jan 30, 2013)

That is so wonderful! you have a beautiful place!! I'll look forward to seeing the progress along and along


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jan 31, 2013)

Congratulations! What an exciting adventure!

When we returned to OK 11 years ago we built a house in a pasture. Lots of challenges but we are glad we did.

Looking forward to seeing your progress.


----------



## sdust (Feb 3, 2013)

I am not sure what is happening, I hope that I have not added three post..... So if it is repeated I am sorry.

Thanks for all the replies. My husband went to the property on Saturday and the house is coming along nicely! This next week they will be working on the outside trim and roof as well as finishing the deck. The deck is 10'x54' and will have access from the living room and master bedroom. The columns will be stucco. Thanks for letting me share my journey!

Debbie Goad


----------



## sdust (Feb 3, 2013)

Here are a couple more pictures. One of the view from the dining room and the other is the view from the walk out basement. I wish the column would not be in the way but I guess it is the basement and we will be on the deck outside more often. DG


----------



## Mary Lou M (Feb 3, 2013)

We had our house built about 4 years ago so I know your excitement.. Congrats to finally getting your dream!!!


----------



## mickeymoto (Feb 4, 2013)

What a lovely view. Enjoy your new dream home when it is done


----------



## misty'smom (Feb 4, 2013)

Your property is BEAUTIFUL! It sure looks like a dream home, one you might see on HGTV! Keep posting pictures of the progress, I would love to see your home when it is finished!


----------



## sdust (Feb 10, 2013)

Thanks so much for all the nice replies! My husband has more pictures that I am posting. Sometimes I get a little sad that I am not there, but I just keep my head down and keep marking off the days until I get to go home. Like another thread on this forum (paying cash for a house)you have to work for a goal longer and harder, but in the end it is so worth it.....

So for now have fun watching the changes. Again thanks for going on this journey with me. Debbie


----------



## sdust (Feb 10, 2013)




----------



## sdust (Feb 24, 2013)

The house is coming alone nicely. However, it has been very cold up in them there hills and they can not put the stucco on until it is 45 degrees for a couple of days. Oh well winter building in Colorado at 9000 ft......

I had asked my husband to not send any more inside pictures. It is hard not being there and if I can not be there then I want to be surprised. After 32 years of marriage I know that I can completely trust my husband and we both have a lot of faith in this builder!

Thanks for letting me share. Debbie


----------



## sdust (Feb 24, 2013)

Here is one more picture. It is a picture of Mike, my husband, in the reflection of the French doors outside the basement. Debbie


----------



## jacks'thunder (Feb 24, 2013)

That view! looking out those french doors... fabulous!!


----------



## sdust (Apr 19, 2013)

Well one more week before I go home to Colorado where my new house is coming along nicely. The building is 3 weeks behind due to weather but I thought I would give everyone an update. Thanks for letting me share.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Apr 19, 2013)

You're coming to the really slow part now! At first it seems to spring out of the ground! Then, O my!, it goes soooo slowly. All the finish work takes so much time.

Are you having a wood burning stove there?


----------



## REO (Apr 19, 2013)

Ooh it's really nice!!! And soon you'll be able to see it all in person! I hope you'll keep sharing photos of it as it gets done!

How exciting!


----------



## sdust (Apr 20, 2013)

No wood stove Marsha. We have a gas fireplace on the main level and a pellet stove in the basement. After having a wood burning fireplace for 27 years I don't want the mess of wood burning anymore. Like the smell but not the mess.....

Robin, I can't wait to go home. This week is the hardest!!

Thanks Debbie


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Apr 21, 2013)

Hope you have a generator to go with that pellet stove...

Wood stoves are NOTHING like fireplaces. We love ours and it's been a literal life saver during extended power outages. But gas will be great also.


----------

